# 19 Year old Prospect, Ryan Garcia



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Has anybody seen him yet? He's very good and fought last night on ESPN. 5'10 super featherweight with fast hands, good power and nice timing.







__
http://instagr.am/p/BZGuiuVFvmk/

He lost to Shakur Stevenson in the amateurs, but beat Devin Haney.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Has anybody seen him yet? He's very good and fought last night on ESPN. 5'10 super featherweight with fast hands, good power and nice timing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bro told me about it but I missed it.

Looks like he has pop, will keep an eye out.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Missed the fight last night. Don't think I've actually watched a whole fight of his yet, just keep coming across his Instagram every now and then. Seems to have some tools to be a good fighter.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't get sold on these guys until I see them with a live body


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I don't get sold on these guys until I see them with a live body


same

Will definitely keep an eye out, thanks bball


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@bballchump11 what's his amateur background?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> @bballchump11 what's his amateur background?


According to GoldenBoy's website, he's a 15x national champion and 215-15 as an amateur.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Great hand speed and obviously has some dig...and his height will be a huge benefit at that weight. On the negative side, he is very upright (which is often the way for a tall fighter) and he looks to just pull his head back from shots, without moving his feet properly. It would be interesting to see him in with a swarmer who smothers him a bit. Will keep an eye on him anyway...very young too, so loads of time to iron out issues.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1944407135797728


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Incredible talent, looks like the 2nd coming of DLH.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

I have heard of him for a few years now

Like all prospects, Garcia/Haney/Stevenson guys like that, I don't pay them much attention until they fight live bodies which is probably 2 years from now

But hes got the skills

These fights with these all world prospects against sacrificial.limbs do NOTHING for me


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Strike said:


> Great hand speed and obviously has some dig...and his height will be a huge benefit at that weight. On the negative side, he is very upright (which is often the way for a tall fighter) and he looks to just pull his head back from shots, without moving his feet properly. It would be interesting to see him in with a swarmer who smothers him a bit. Will keep an eye on him anyway...very young too, so loads of time to iron out issues.


There is a sparring video of him against swarmer who has weight advantage.
He definitely can be bullied since it seems he only uses his fast 1-2 and random lead left hook instead of the jab.

He got the the better of the opponent when he was straight boxing but when the going got tough it seemed he struggled.
Maybe i need to watch the sparring again, my memory is not 100% on the subject.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

nvs said:


> There is a sparring video of him against swarmer who has weight advantage.
> He definitely can be bullied since it seems he only uses his fast 1-2 and random lead left hook instead of the jab.
> 
> He got the the better of the opponent when he was straight boxing but when the going got tough it seemed he struggled.
> Maybe i need to watch the sparring again, my memory is not 100% on the subject.


Interesting, thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> @bballchump11 what's his amateur background?


According to Golden Boy Productions press release when they signed the kid, he had compiled a 215-15 amateur record.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is the sparring. There was a back & forth social media beef between these 2 guys. Garcia & this Cuban Kid Rolando Romero who trains with Tmt. The Cuban kid much bigger & 22 while Garcia only 18 at the time. Both had moments but Romeros pressure did trouble Garcia. Both posted clips on social media of there highlights so its hard to gather what really happened without seeing full sparring


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> Here is the sparring. There was a back & forth social media beef between these 2 guys. Garcia & this Cuban Kid Rolando Romero who trains with Tmt. The Cuban kid much bigger & 22 while Garcia only 18 at the time. Both had moments but Romeros pressure did trouble Garcia. Both posted clips on social media of there highlights so its hard to gather what really happened without seeing full sparring


It looks like he can box but can't fight


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

paloalto00 said:


> It looks like he can box but can't fight


Meh

Kids 19

Hardly a finished product


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Incredible talent, looks like the 2nd coming of DLH.


Nah, different levels and exposure.
He's young and has time to polish up a good style. But he's old compared to the greats who had much more behind them at his age.
He definitely has a fun style to watch though.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> Nah, different levels and exposure.
> He's young and has time to polish up a good style. But he's old compared to the greats who had much more behind them at his age.
> He definitely has a fun style to watch though.


True.

One thing that leaps out at me is his tendency to stand straight up and lean back when blocking punches. Not a good stance to have against a good swarmer.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

He's fast and has dynamite. I hate him because he's young and goodlooking


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

People hyped over the kid but he has yet to face a decent opponent

I hold judgment until they step up

Obviously skills are there


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Delete.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Seems immobile on his feet. And very upright. Could be a problem for him. His static head is there to be clobbered. 

One or too nice qualities, but nothing overly impressive to guarantee big things for him. Let's see how he does when he steps it up.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I really want to see him and Tank Davis face off by the end of the year. They both have beef.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> Great hand speed and obviously has some dig...and his height will be a huge benefit at that weight. On the negative side, he is very upright (which is often the way for a tall fighter) and he looks to just pull his head back from shots, without moving his feet properly. It would be interesting to see him in with a swarmer who smothers him a bit. Will keep an eye on him anyway...very young too, so loads of time to iron out issues.


Yeah dude, let's wait for him to step it up a bit. :thumbsup


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dan Rafeal's 2017 prospect of the year

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...-prospect-year-junior-lightweight-ryan-garcia


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Dan Rafeal's 2017 prospect of the year
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...-prospect-year-junior-lightweight-ryan-garcia


amateur background strong af

certainly has the frame to move up multiple weight classes, I bet oscar sees himself in this kid


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy fucking shit, Featherweight and Jr Light have a ton of young prospects coming up


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Yeah dude, let's wait for him to step it up a bit. :thumbsup


Nice attempt, but your comment makes no sense. I picked out clear flaws in him that would temper my excitement in his prospects at the top, you didn't do that with Cordina, you just said it's too early...yeah no shit. But with Garcia, I spoke about specifics that I think he would need to work on.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Dan Rafeal's 2017 prospect of the year
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...-prospect-year-junior-lightweight-ryan-garcia


Ryan Garcia doesn't deserve it over fellow 2017 prospect The Tartan Tornado who had the much better wins and performances. TTT produced wins in 2017 that elevated him from prospect into the top 10 of the WBC. Not sure about the other orgs but that alone should have won him prospect of 2017 over the others 100%.


----------



## Tarking Rubbish (Jun 28, 2017)

rossco said:


> Ryan Garcia doesn't deserve it over fellow 2017 prospect The Tartan Tornado who had the much better wins and performances. TTT produced wins in 2017 that elevated him from prospect into the top 10 of the WBC. Not sure about the other orgs but that alone should have won him prospect of 2017 over the others 100%.


Taylor's way past prospect. You said it yourself, he's in the top ten. He's top 5 in that division imo.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Tarking Rubbish said:


> Taylor's way past prospect. You said it yourself, he's in the top ten. He's top 5 in that division imo.


Yeah, he's past prospect now but that's irrelevant as it's now 2018. My point is Taylor was on most lists of prospects for 2017. He's actually on that espn list that Garcia won. The fact that he was the one that got the wins that elevated him beyond prospect by the end of 2017 should have had him winning prospect of that year because he is the listed prospect of that year that achieved more. Simple logic.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

No need to rush him. He is a bit stiff and stands up too straight. Could see that chin getting checked hard by a nice hook around the guard. Hope he doesnt develope a habit of pulling straight back. And from what I recall, does he pull a Mosley n close his eyes when he throws? Haha.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

rossco said:


> Yeah, he's past prospect now but that's irrelevant as it's now 2018. My point is Taylor was on most lists of prospects for 2017. He's actually on that espn list that Garcia won. The fact that he was the one that got the wins that elevated him beyond prospect by the end of 2017 should have had him winning prospect of that year because he is the listed prospect of that year that achieved more. Simple logic.


If Taylor was on the list that Garcia won, then that's a joke. But on a personal level, I guess I class Taylor as a contender and not a prospect. He is past the early stage of learning fights, and he has had much more amateur experience too.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Strike said:


> If Taylor was on the list that Garcia won, then that's a joke. But on a personal level, I guess I class Taylor as a contender and not a prospect. He is past the early stage of learning fights, and he has had much more amateur experience too.


Believing he deserves POTY doesnt mean you're still classing him as a prospect though. It only means he was the best prospect of that year. He was on most lists of prospects at the start of 2017 and way into the year. He should be winning because he achieved contender status. Some seem to think he shouldn't be prospect of the year because he's not a prospect anymore but he was classed as a prospect in 2017 and the fact he went beyond that level in the end gives him the right to rack up. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

rossco said:


> Believing he deserves POTY doesnt mean you're still classing him as a prospect though. It only means he was the best prospect of that year. He was on most lists of prospects at the start of 2017 and way into the year. He should be winning because he achieved contender status. Some seem to think he shouldn't be prospect of the year because he's not a prospect anymore but he was classed as a prospect in 2017 and the fact he went beyond that level in the end gives him the right to rack up. Just my opinion though.


Aye that's fair enough. He clearly stood out, and did much more to prove his potential than Garcia.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Dan Rafeal's 2017 prospect of the year
> 
> http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...-prospect-year-junior-lightweight-ryan-garcia


LOL.

my 7 year old niece Gina also thinks he's a serious prospect. (she also thinks he's young and good looking.)

I'm not sure who knows more about boxing, Gina or Fat Dan.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

How on earth they have Teofimo Lopez ahead of Taylor I don't know. It's not a slight on Lopez, but when picking a prospect list like that, it has to be a combination of the eye test and actual results. Taylor beat the piss out of Davies, who despite not being all that is a young, fairly heavy hitting "prospect" in his own right. Taylor then beat Vazquez who lost a SD at world title level only 3 years ago. He was also the first person to stop Vazquez...which even if Vazquez is past his best at 31, is no mean feat. Vazquez went the full 10 with Canelo back in 2008.

Of the 7 guys that Lopez has fought, only 2 of them have winning records as of now, and one of those was his debut fight against a guy who was 3-1-1...lost to Lopez and never fought again...so technically a winning record, but a bit meaningless. The other is a guy who was 12-8 when Lopez fought him, but had lost his previous 5 and has lost both the following bouts, to stand at 12-11 now...chances are he will have a losing record soon too.

Nothing wrong with that for a young prospect, but how do you then class someone as more promising than another prospect, who not only passes the eye test but has wrecked a guy who was 15-0 and ambitious, and busted up a former world title challenger who had never been stopped?

No idea what the fuck Junior Fa is doing on there at number 12 either. Anthony Yarde just stopped a guy who had drawn with Stieglitz for the European title in his previous bout. Nyambayaryn is 9-0 with 8 stoppages, and is a World and Olympic silver medalist. But...no place for those guys, and Fa gets in?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/ryan-garcia-vs-fernando-vargas-espn-march-22--125289

Ryan "Kingry" Garcia (13-0, 12 KOs), the 2017 consensus prospect of the year out of Victorville, Calif., will put his Junior NABF Super Featherweight Title on the line in his first headlining bout on the *March 22 *edition of Golden Boy Boxing on ESPN at Fantasy Springs Resort Casino in Indio, Calif. Garcia, a rising phenomenon of modern boxing, will also fight for the vacant NABA USA Super Featherweight Title as he faces the tough Mexican pugilist Fernando Vargas (32-15-3, 24 KOs) in this ten-round affair. *ESPN and ESPN Deportes will air the fights beginning at 9:00 p.m. ET/6:00 p.m. PT*, and stream live on ESPN3 starting at 7:30 p.m. ET/4:30 p.m. PT.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

He fought Haney 4x

They went 2-2 & in the amateurs


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> He fought Haney 4x
> 
> They went 2-2 & in the amateurs


I like the rivalry between Garcia, Tank, and Haney


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I like the rivalry between Garcia, Tank, and Haney


I'm not sold on Haney, Garcia seems like he can be bullied, Tank isn't as technical but he comes to fight


----------



## Fake Beef (Dec 11, 2016)

rossco said:


> Ryan Garcia doesn't deserve it over fellow 2017 prospect The Tartan Tornado who had the much better wins and performances. TTT produced wins in 2017 that elevated him from prospect into the top 10 of the WBC. Not sure about the other orgs but that alone should have won him prospect of 2017 over the others 100%.


Agree 100% with you rossco. The Tartan Tornado is the real deal.

Was listening to a podcast the other day (Boxing Coalition I think) and one guy was saying that Ryan Garcia gets buzzed by not very much in sparring. Super fast hands but glass cannon type to get shattered when he steps up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

LiL Boosie said:


> He fought Haney 4x
> 
> They went 2-2 & in the amateurs


Devin Haney said they fought 6x. 
3-3


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Garcia fights today on ESPN


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

He looks good

Would like to see him go some rounds...

Fight a top 10/15 guy

Maybe Edner Cherry

Mariaga...

Someone like that


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

They certainly trying to market him as the next face of GB Promotions...

They know Canelo stock bout to drop a bit after May.

GB getting some new fighters is pretty cool


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Fake Beef said:


> Agree 100% with you rossco. The Tartan Tornado is the real deal.
> 
> Was listening to a podcast the other day (Boxing Coalition I think) and one guy was saying that Ryan Garcia gets buzzed by not very much in sparring. Super fast hands but glass cannon type to get shattered when he steps up.


If that is indeed true (about his glass chin), then I'm convinced more than ever he'll suffer a knockdown (or knockout) Khan-Swift style....










He's so upright and static, that anyone who's willing to punch with him will almost certainly clobber that head.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

His body type/speed remind me of Khan

Like Khan, Garcia started at 130/135 & eventually fill out at 147

Around LA there are some rumors he don't have best chin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

His head does look pretty small


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryan has a little buzz out here. His legs looked stiff last night, something I've noticed in the past.

But the kid is very marketable and GBP needs more of that.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

He is the same age as Stevenson, but IMO would beat up Shakur. Too explosive/powerful


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977006884216496128
Bonus clip from the same night!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976992309446356992


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> They certainly trying to market him as the next face of GB Promotions...
> 
> They know Canelo stock bout to drop a bit after May.
> 
> GB getting some new fighters is pretty cool


In my opinion GBP looking for an ESPN star who can drag in more viewership with a charismatic personality. Canelo is quiet and cold and has likely reached his ceiling in regards to fans, Canelo built his reputation on his explosive style with smart boxing and a unique face for Mexico which sells tickets but i think lacks that pretty boy personality of a young golden boy....

They are looking for the next golden boy sort of how ortiz was a charismatic personality but couldn't capitalize on all his opportunities.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Ryan sparring Rolando Romero:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bg7doDOFb96/


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Better quality:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Big step up here https://www.boxingscene.com/ryan-garcia-vs-jayson-velez-4-golden-boy-on-espn--127106

Ryan "The Flash" Garcia (14-0, 13 KOs), the 2017 consensus prospect of the year and pride of Victorville, Calif., headlines a very special edition of Golden Boy Boxing on ESPN at StubHub Center in Carson, Calif. Garcia, who is the brightest rising star in the sport of boxing today, will kick off the Cinco de Mayo festivities as he faces seasoned Puerto Rican contender *Jayson "La Maravilla" Velez (26-4-1, 18 KOs) *in a 10-round super featherweight fight in this spectacular arena that has become the home for great battles.

ESPN2 and ESPN Deportes will air the fights beginning at 10:30 p.m. ET/7:30 p.m. PT, and stream live on ESPN3 starting at 9:00 p.m. ET/6:00 p.m. PT.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Big step up here https://www.boxingscene.com/ryan-garcia-vs-jayson-velez-4-golden-boy-on-espn--127106
> 
> Ryan "The Flash" Garcia (14-0, 13 KOs), the 2017 consensus prospect of the year and pride of Victorville, Calif., headlines a very special edition of Golden Boy Boxing on ESPN at StubHub Center in Carson, Calif. Garcia, who is the brightest rising star in the sport of boxing today, will kick off the Cinco de Mayo festivities as he faces seasoned Puerto Rican contender *Jayson "La Maravilla" Velez (26-4-1, 18 KOs) *in a 10-round super featherweight fight in this spectacular arena that has become the home for great battles.
> 
> ESPN2 and ESPN Deportes will air the fights beginning at 10:30 p.m. ET/7:30 p.m. PT, and stream live on ESPN3 starting at 9:00 p.m. ET/6:00 p.m. PT.


Good fight, i like that match up...

I like Garcia, kids only 19


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Imagine getting beaten up by a guy that looks like this


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Imagine getting beaten up by a guy that looks like this


Then he starts dancing like this after knocking you out.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BfZBe_4Dxvg/


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Didn't know Garcia was gay.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

He has a punchable face, unfortunately he'd whoop my ass


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jayson Veles is no pushover, golden boy not joking with level of competition this time around...

velez has been in with world class fighter and gave a good account of himself when lost and has a few decent wins.

good test for the kid see if he can toy with velez on speed alone.

https://www.boxingscene.com/photos-ryan-garcia-putting-work-jayson-velez-showdown--127575


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Dealt_with :shitstir


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Oscar grooming him to be the next golden boy. Remember when it was Victor Ortiz?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ryan Garcia has a LOT of targets on his back.

Everyone wants to be the one to pop this pretty boys cherry


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Ryan Garcia has a LOT of targets on his back.
> 
> *Everyone wants to be the one to pop this pretty boys cherry*


I got a feeling he'd like that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I like how Garcia does business. He knocks guys out in the ring, makes guys want to see him get knocked out and has girls wanting to knock his shorts off. That's a good formula to stardom.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I like how Garcia does business. He knocks guys out in the ring, makes guys want to see him get knocked out and has girls wanting to knock his shorts off. That's a good formula to stardom.


Dude just needs to start doing his gay ass dances after he KTFO his opponents, to get the women wet and the men fuming. Shitload of views there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Dude just needs to start doing his gay ass dances after he KTFO his opponents, to get the women wet and the men fuming. Shitload of views there.


:lol: that's true. We might see it this weekend


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Then he starts dancing like this after knocking you out.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BfZBe_4Dxvg/


guy really is like oscar. hes even weird.

he'll be having russian strippers shoving spoons up his ass soon enough


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm guessing this kid had his introduction to fighting on the playground?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> .
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BfZBe_4Dxvg/


That's not Ryan Garcia! That's the new lead singer of "One Direction."


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> guy really is like oscar. hes even weird.
> 
> he'll be having russian strippers shoving spoons up his ass soon enough


I think he has the potential to be even weirder than oskee.

With the right coke, and Oskees help we might be looking at a legend in the making.

Lets just hope he sticks to boxing for now, we don't want another Broner.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Jayson Veles is no pushover, golden boy not joking with level of competition this time around...
> 
> velez has been in with world class fighter and gave a good account of himself when lost and has a few decent wins.
> 
> ...


I'm actually more intrigued by the Friday card than the Saturday card. If I didn't have family in town this weekend, I'd probably head to StubHub for the Friday bouts. Tickets are insanely cheap, like $10-$20.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm actually more intrigued by the Friday card than the Saturday card. If I didn't have family in town this weekend, I'd probably head to StubHub for the Friday bouts. Tickets are insanely cheap, like $10-$20.


Where are they 10-20. Just checked and they start at 39.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Where are they 10-20. Just checked and they start at 39.


They started off at that price, but I think they've went up. I heard it's a near sellout.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They started off at that price, but I think they've went up. I heard it's a near sellout.


Thanks bro


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Where are they 10-20. Just checked and they start at 39.


I got the email with those prices when the tickets first went on sale. Of course the $12 ticket ended up being 20ish after fees.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @Dealt_with :shitstir


The kid changes his story in every video. When Vasyl was asked about him he didn't even know who he was. One of his trainers said that guy who did well in the first then ran and held in the second. So they did two rounds. Ryan can't even get that part of his story straight. If you look at his sparring footage when he is getting beaten up by Rolly then you can see that his style is very much run and grab.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The kid changes his story in every video. When Vasyl was asked about him he didn't even know who he was. One of his trainers said that guy who did well in the first then ran and held in the second. So they did two rounds. Ryan can't even get that part of his story straight. If you look at his sparring footage when he is getting beaten up by Rolly then you can see that his style is very much run and grab.


I thought he was full of shit also.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Every fighter glosses over the bad performances and remember every detail of their wins.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

These new era Lightweights coming up stay lying about their sparring. 

Devin Haney was interviewed once about his sparring with Shawn Porter, and said he got the better of sparring with Porter. When in reality, Shawn was working on angles and defense and not throwing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> These new era Lightweights coming up stay lying about their sparring.
> 
> Devin Haney was interviewed once about his sparring with Shawn Porter, and said he got the better of sparring with Porter. When in reality, Shawn was working on angles and defense and not throwing.


True professionals who know their ability don't worry about 'winning' sparring sessions, they're working on different aspects of their game. The sparring talk is just for hype.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Ryan Garcia vs a weight drained, 2-4 week notice Orlando Salido by September


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Not the spectacular, short fight the crowd wanted, but really it's the perfect fight for this stage. Got some rounds, tested his conditioning and not too shabby headlining/selling out a card at stub hub. 

Won every round, but also got a reality check on where he is vs. where he wants to be. He is not ready for the Davis/Lomachenko of the division. 

Great prospect. Future contender. Probably gets a belt at some point. Rooting for the guy - the sport needs stars.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Not bad velez is durable as expected, garcias needs some inprovement, needs a jab and develop his man power still a kid.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Am I the only one that would like to see him with a more established trainer?

I think he's young enough to add wrinkles to his game.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I liked his lateral movement and willingness to throw that right hand in close.

Think he can be competitive against the titlist, His best bet is to go up against the Farmer-Dib winner


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

going off their last fights


he should stop calling out tank


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> going off their last fights
> 
> he should stop calling out tank


I think he would give tank a lot of problems. Especially if Tank has an off night..


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Someone with his height, hand speed and his movement should throw more punches to provoke his opponents to make mistakes. He picks his punches and waits too long before throwing another punch.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Someone with his height, hand speed and his movement should throw more punches to provoke his opponents to make mistakes. He picks his punches and waits too long before throwing another punch.


Excellent point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999759918956675072


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is a good chance for Ryan


__
http://instagr.am/p/BpYanKTBZCQ/


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

He finally got out of his garage it seems.


----------

